# Changing baking time for brownies in a half sheet pan.



## easterncookie3 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello! 

Since the brownies tend to dry up within the minutes, is it feasible baking them in a half sheet pan? 

Do you have any advice on timing, any notes?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Easterncookie3,

A warm welcome to ChefTalk. Enjoy your time here!

If you're not turning over the sheets fast, it might be better with halfs. Air is the enemy. With the full sheet you have 80" of sides exposed vs 56" for the 1/2's. but 112" for two 1/2's

We never leave them uncovered. We also use a collar on the full sheets. It helps reduce the side heat a little.

 HTH's

Panini


----------



## blwilson2039 (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to use a collar (or sheet pan extender) for brownies, then I'd put a strip of aluminum foil around the perimeter of the extender to keep the edges from overbaking. I also never bake brownies on full sheet pans. Halves work best for me. Finding the right recipe is the most important thing, though. And, of course, every oven is different and you have to play around with that. I try to not use convection ovens. They produce a drier product.

Good luck!


----------



## chefjoeyprats (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello blwilson2039,

I agree with you in that you really have to find the right brownie formula to begin with. I started my brownie obsession a few months back after tasting some brownies made by a US company called Fairytale Brownies. Since then, I made it my mission to create a brownie that was excellent in all respects. After 47 trials, I finally ended up with a brownie that I was happy with...rich chocolate flavor, dense,chewy, with a delicately crisp top. And best of all, it lasts long (at room temp) and even longer refrigerated. It is also freeze stable. I was so inspired by the Fairytale Brownie story, that I too, created 12 very special flavors. I posted the formula here at the forum. The title of the post is CLASSIC FUDGE BROWNIE FORMULA. I am soooooo happy with the results that I could not, in all conscience, keep it to myself. I wanted to share it with everyone who shares my love for this unique American treat. If you decide to try the formula, let me know how it comes out. Like you, I like baking my brownies in half sheet pans.

Happy baking!

Joey


----------

